# CAPE - Our club's big break - Meeting Details



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys! After negotiating and plotting with NAS and Earthplace, the event venue, we've reached the following plot and schedule:
*
SATURDAY OCT 5th:*
9am-12pm: Set up for NAS Fish Show ends
12pm: Judging for NAS show begins
12:15pm: CAPE puts out food for Luncheon Program**, people start eating
12:30pm: Amanda starts talk "Planted Tank 101"
1:30pm (or whenever Amanda stops talking): Michael starts talking on "Emersed Aquatic Plant Culture"
2:30pm-ish: program wrap-up, raffle of bowl setups**** (1 free raffle ticket for everyone who pays for lunch and additional tickets sold).

*SUNDAY OCT 6th:*
11am: setup for auction with NAS. Vendors bring lots, register, label stuff and go nuts. Items donated to CAPE should be labeled "888", items donated to NAS are "999"
11am-auction end: CAPE sells baked goodies***
1:00pm: Auction begins. Stuff is sold and bought.
Auction End (i.e. whenever there's no more stuff to sell): CAPE's club funds are hopefully larger than the day before. 

*We're going to need volunteers to set up tables and stuff, put out food during the luncheon, collect moolah for food at lunch, hand out flyers to encourage people to join, and do other miscellaneous stuff as needed. Please let me know what you're able to do.

**The luncheon program will be a pot luck, so we need people to make foodstuffs we can offer to people. We're charging a $5 suggested donation to eat (by which I mean, if they don't cough up $5 a pop, guilt the hell out of them until they do!) with 1 raffle ticket for each donation of $5 and 1 extra ticket for each dollar more than that. CAPE members who bring us food for the event can eat for free.

I'm hoping Tom will be able to cover the dessert aspect of food, so that all we need to do is find people for the main courses and sides, but I'm compiling a list of things people are bringing so we can make sure there's an even balance of types of food. Please pipe up if you can offer something-if you're unable to make the event but want to contribute, you're welcome to drop off food at my place the night before. We're going to try to offset your food costs with the money from the lunch, but we make no guarantees that we'll get that many attendees.

Michael: "I'll probably make greek potatoes and chicken, maybe a salad and or meatballs."
Amanda: Asian cuisine (because that's mostly what I know how to make LOL): Lo mein, chicken & cilantro wonton soup, either satay or yakitori (haven't decided yet), maybe sushi? (it would be veggie-based rolls since I can't afford sushi-grade fish and would feel bad serving fish at a fish show anyway LOL). Might be able to snag a frozen dish or two from BJ's, as well.

****I'm supplying the plants for the bowls, but I need help decorating them!

Of course, we're hoping you all can at least come to our luncheon and/or the auction, to show support for the club!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I moved your post to a new thread.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry guys, this falls to my daughter's birthday so I won't be able to make it to the event... If I can contribute to anything, food, drinks etc., just let me know... Good luck!


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey John! Sorry to hear you can't make it, but happy birthday to your daughter! If you want to contribute food for the event, it would be much appreciated—and if Sat. is her birthday, do you think you might be able to make it to the auction on Sunday? Or if you want to donate anything (spare cuttings, extra shrimp, used dry goods, whatever) to help us raise some club funds at the auction, that'd be awesome, too! 

You're welcome to drop stuff off at my place on the way home from work or whenever is convenient for you.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

We need to contact people and figure out who is coming. I don't want to find out we have 2 people attending when we are there on Saturday.

If you are in CAPE and read this please post in this thread whether you can attend and what you will bring people food/shrimp/plants/hardscape/etc...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll send out an email blast before the weekend, since not everyone checks APC.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Really want to help but baby is due in 2 weeks. Is there any flyer, poster, website etc I can share with my fish friends except for this PDF?


----------



## Gardenho (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks doubtful that I will make it either day... 
I got 5 marbled crayfish at the last auction. I am now drowning in the blasted things. If anyone is passing through the Guilford/Branford area, I can send some up to the auction for CAPE. (Also have assassins)
Julie


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Julie,
Sorry to hear you probably won't make it.  I'm going to be in West Haven tomorrow afternoon, though—any chance we could meet around there?

As for your clone army, don't you have a tank of Ctenopoma? I'm sure they would love some mini-lobster dinner! XD


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm excited for this weekend.

I've already got some of my fish and plants in buckets. Still have to do some cooking though, but I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Amanda, 

Will you be able to stop by at my place (Stratford) on your way (or back) to West Haven? I'll contribute some snacks (chips and soda) for the event... I'll be home but got tons of stuff to do/prepare for the bday party on Saturday... Not sure if I can be there on Sunday but will try and at least bring some stuff for the auction...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi John,
I can try to stop on my way back (I have a 1pm appointment, so it'd be at 2 to 2:30 or so. I will have live passengers (I'm picking up some donations from Fish Mart—yay!) so it'll have to be very quick. Shoot me a pm or email to remind me of your address, please.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Donations?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Indeed. Because I was full of infectious enthusiasm or something to that effect, and wrote one of my infamous really-long-detailed-letters, which convinced Peach Reid to kindly offer us some livestock to auction off... also I get to go into the elusive no-unapproved-personnel-may-enter Fish Mart facility and find out what sorts of fabulous things they're hiding in there.

So the week after our giant event of doom and hooplah, we need to establish a thank-you card and gift committee to demonstrate our boundless gratitude.


----------



## Gardenho (Dec 7, 2009)

The Ctenopoma are eating the crays, but several got away from me & they are now too large for them to eat. I could do without the live feeders... I will not be in the vicinity today...
I hate to miss either day - I haven't had the opportunity to see either of you do a talk yet. And of course, I love the auction!
Amazing work on the whole arrangement, and congrats for wielding your charms & getting donations!
Julie


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Donations?


RCS and Assassin Snails OK? I have a TON of them available.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

CrazyCory said:


> RCS and Assassin Snails OK? I have a TON of them available.


Absolutely! Anything that relates to aquaria in even the remotest way is welcome at the auction (occasionally companies even donate dog biscuits to NAS... they can't quite figure out why, but even fish people have pet dogs, so someone always buys them!)


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

asukawashere said:


> Absolutely! Anything that relates to aquaria in even the remotest way is welcome at the auction (occasionally companies even donate dog biscuits to NAS... they can't quite figure out why, but even fish people have pet dogs, so someone always buys them!)


Not sure it too late or not, but someone has to come by my place and get them. I can't make it this time. Baby is coming in 2 weeks.


----------

